# will the tire rub



## gto455 (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a 70 gto and i want to know if mickey thompsons et sreet drag radial size 275/60/15 will rub against the fender wheel well if they do then i will get the 255/60/15 and which would you most likey recommend for my a-body 70 gto.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

It depends on the wheel. 

There is plenty of room under there but if you get the wrong offset wheel, then you will have a problem. 

I do believe a 15x8 or 15x8.5 with a zero offset will accommodate a 275/60r-15.


----------

